# Screen printer needed! LA/OC area



## Jacob_7798 (Aug 6, 2021)

Experience screen printer needed. 8 hour shifts and 10 hour shifts available. $16-20 a hour depending on experience level. 
-2 to 4 days a week.
-must have experience setting up jobs of 5+ colors and printing alone or with a group.
-printing CMYK,simulated, puff and halftones is great plus. 
For more info message me.


----------

